# Orbea Ordu



## rgojr2001 (Dec 8, 2006)

Does anyone have any experience with the 2nd gen Ordu (2008? - 2010)? My wife has the opportunity to get an excellent deal on one. Both of us currently have Orbeas in our collection, but nothing of this caliber. As I haven't found that many reviews, any input would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

All reviews aside, you really have to just go ride it and see if it works for you. I got the fever for one of these this summer, dealer set one up for me and it was a disaster. When I turned my feet hit the front wheel if the pedal was forward and I just couldn't get comfortable with my hands off the brakes. This is not a dis on the Ordu, just that me and tri bikes are a long ways apart. Maybe it would just take some time in the saddle to fix this and I was riding without cycling shoes. That said, the dealer was offering the mid-level bike to me for more than $1000 off so there must be some real deals on these.


----------



## spastook (Nov 30, 2007)

Look for reviews on the Ora, same bike. Very positive reviews.


----------

